# Easy T shuts down at start of print



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Just as the title states, here's the link please help

[media]http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i128/thnjc/?action=view&current=96AE2287-FEEE-41F6-8D1E-B25C82688553-3585-000003DB37BB51F0.mp4[/media]

I am also trying to embed the video here



<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid71.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fi128%2Fthnjc%2F96AE2287-FEEE-41F6-8D1E-B25C82688553-3585-000003DB37BB51F0.mp4">


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Why don't you contact Andy right away first? Or his service dept? Much faster than look for help here. Not fair to Andy. Give him first chance to correct issue you are having. It could be very simple one.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Already have, situation is getting critical so I'm looking for any advice I can get.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

german13 said:


> I did get the video and i can say i have never seen that before ever  That seems to be a big issue and most likely an electronic problem... ??? keep us updated on the resolve..


Damn....I was afraid of that. This may be the end of my endeavor. [email protected]@K!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

SuicideCharley said:


> Damn....I was afraid of that. This may be the end of my endeavor. [email protected]@K!


make sure you check the connections of the ffc and power.. maybe its a loose connection? outside that i would say a board..


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

FFC? Please tell me what that is....

I checked all the exterior connections (power, usb) I even changed the outlet and removed the power strip it was hooked too. I'll check the flat cables now....PLEASE LET IT BE SOMETHING SIMPLE!!!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

SuicideCharley said:


> Damn....I was afraid of that. This may be the end of my endeavor. [email protected]@K!


Do not give up yet. You are not a chicken. Be a fighter. You have been in many fights and you won. When you can say [email protected]@K, you are brave man. Cheers for that. Worse is replacement. I read many easy T posts and Andy has been pretty fair man.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

allamerican said:


> Do not give up yet. You are not a chicken. Be a fighter. You have been in many fights and you won. When you can say [email protected]@K, you are brave man. Cheers for that. Worse is replacement. I read many easy T posts and Andy has been pretty fair man.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Thanks for the encouragement. Keeping my head up but I'm afraid my print head and lines/cartridges will clog up from sitting prior to getting this un-screwed. Both of which I JUST replaced.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

SuicideCharley said:


> FFC? Please tell me what that is....
> 
> I checked all the exterior connections (power, usb) I even changed the outlet and removed the power strip it was hooked too. I'll check the flat cables now....PLEASE LET IT BE SOMETHING SIMPLE!!!!


ffc are the flat cables that plug into the mainboard and also the one that comes from the main board to the control panel (buttons, power/ink button the stock epson printer control buttons) .. this may void your warranty so i would confirm before fooling with it (check the manufacturer policys) 

either way dont fret, its not the end of the world parts are cheap and its easily fixed..

P.s you said the head was changed! was this done by you or a tech? the strangest part is it does not throw the error lights! does it do the same when restarted? any error lights at all?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, PROGRESS? I checked the FFC's, those that I could reach and ensured they were in and snug. It stopped powering off and now, as it starts up to print, I get the Ink and Trash lights blinking. I have to power it down to reset it......still stuck.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok if the printhead is stuck off the capping station, move the printhead to the capping station, access the right hand side of the printer, cover off. locate a small hole (1/4") a little over half way down, there will be a white shaft with a place for a slot or phillips head screwdrive to go. rotate that with a screw driver until the capping station moves into place and the head locks over the capping station.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

german13 said:


> what does the epson status monitor list the error as?
> 
> did you clean off the encoder strip/wheel.. these play tricks on you sometimes if there dirty aswell..
> 
> ...


Funny thing that there is no error that pops up. 

I see two strips, one is tan and the other is grey/clear. I cleaned the grey/clear strip, a little dirty. One of my whites is now showing empty. Yikes, now I'm stuck trying to clear the "empty"


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

spiderx1 said:


> Ok if the printhead is stuck off the capping station, move the printhead to the capping station, access the right hand side of the printer, cover off. locate a small hole (1/4") a little over half way down, there will be a white shaft with a place for a slot or phillips head screwdrive to go. rotate that with a screw driver until the capping station moves into place and the head locks over the capping station.


It's not stuck, it resets when I power it off and then back on...but now I'm stuck with an "empty" cartridge.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Press ink button for 1 sec. Carriage moves 6" left off capping station. Remove cart. Reinstall cart. Push ink button for one sec. Carriage moves back to capping station and does a cleaning / charge then light goes out. If you have reset chips there is an additional switch / button action required. This varies. You should have been given instructions for all this. The Epson manual has instructions for basic ink cart change. Remember the printer has no clue how much ink is really in the cart it only counts ink shots commanded.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Cleared the empty, still not able to print.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

I should also add that it is not shutting down now, I'm now getting two blinking lights, INK and Trash/Delete lights.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Are they blinking together at a moderate or quick pace?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Moderate pace


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I've also never seen this. Can you give us a complete rundown of what you've done since it last worked? Changed printhead, carts, etc


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Print head and carts that's it. Again it's now blinking the trash and ink lights


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Are the lights blinking together or alternating?

Send me an email and I'll get you a program to tell what the lights mean.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Are the lights blinking together or alternating?
> 
> Send me an email and I'll get you a program to tell what the lights mean.


They are blinking together. I sent you an email last night, thank you.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Just sent another email.

In the mean time, anyone know how to move the print head from the locked position in the capping station? This is where the print head is and it is in the down position so I can't remove anything to inspect. The saga continues!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

SuicideCharley said:


> Just sent another email.
> 
> In the mean time, anyone know how to move the print head from the locked position in the capping station? This is where the print head is and it is in the down position so I can't remove anything to inspect. The saga continues!


You can do this manually as spiderx1 explained in the earlier post or-> start the printer up and when the head comes out to move during the start up position just pull the power plug


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

german13 said:


> You can do this manually as spiderx1 explained in the earlier post or-> start the printer up and when the head comes out to move during the start up position just pull the power plug


 Thanks, simple AND effect!


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so SUCCESS!!! Kinda. I got the print head over by just unplugging the bugger. I removed the cartridges and chip board to clean the chips and inspect, removed the small flat cable that goes to the chip board (i think, the one that connects on the side of where the chips connect to).

INspected and reassembled. VIOLA!! No more error, no more shutting down.

Now, when I went to print a test print, I only got yellow and black to print. Ran a cleaning and got some white on the next. How many Print Head Cleanings can I run without causing any damage? I'm running a second as I type.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

SuicideCharley said:


> Ok, so SUCCESS!!! Kinda. I got the print head over by just unplugging the bugger. I removed the cartridges and chip board to clean the chips and inspect, removed the small flat cable that goes to the chip board (i think, the one that connects on the side of where the chips connect to).
> 
> INspected and reassembled. VIOLA!! No more error, no more shutting down.
> 
> Now, when I went to print a test print, I only got yellow and black to print. Ran a cleaning and got some white on the next. How many Print Head Cleanings can I run without causing any damage? I'm running a second as I type.


your cisc flat cable must have had a loose connection!! This is why i asked in the earlier post if a tech did the replacement of the print head or if you had done it 

if the system is properly primed you should get ink pretty quick!! i personally dont like doing numerous headcleanings i print test pages or purge "Only" after i see that the nozzle check is decent and ink is flowing to the channels, if you starve the head with no ink flow (bad prime etc) you can burn it out pretty quick...

the bulk system your using with the single push button carts being frank completely sucks, the lines are to small for dtg as they are meant for standard pigment ink in a stock printer.. what will happen is you will starve the head and it will be toast (they dont work well) .. they have a spring valve in the cart that works half the time and the carts are low quaility (probably why you replaced the printhead already) I tested this ciss pulled it out and threw it in the trash where it belongs..IMHO ther not fit to run on a 50 dollar printer.. Im guessing this is why andy switched to a r2880 model which already had a raft chip.. stick with the r2000 you will be ahead of the game once you get the chip and an upgraded ciss/bulk system, its a great printer and a bit faster.. theres some differences between the r2880/r2000, i didnt use the r2000 until i knew the reset all to full chip was reallity, the r2000 is just like the r1900 (the printer we started with) only now without all the waste ink of a single reset cart/chip..

there is a new reset all to full chip coming for the r2000 and they work awesome.. (these chips are coming soon just havnt hit the market yet pic below) until then i would just use reset carts without ciss for better results!! once you get the new chip convert to the belquette bag system with the larger lines and dampers... it will run like a champ then best of luck..


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I wasn't able to get much closer to actually printing last night. I'm only getting yellow, blk, and one white line(s) to print. I'll be flushing the head tonight to see if I can get this thing printing again.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad you're getting it going. We find that it can take 3 or 4 head cleanings sometimes to get the head primed.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

SuicideCharley said:


> Thanks for the tips, I wasn't able to get much closer to actually printing last night. I'm only getting yellow, blk, and one white line(s) to print. I'll be flushing the head tonight to see if I can get this thing printing again.


also, do yourself a favor and pick up a couple of these r2000 parts printers.. they are brand new, only the head has been stripped out to sell to us dtg folks..lol price cant be beat for parts boards etc are cheaper to buy this way than the parts supplier..

Epson Stylus R2000 Photo Wireless Printer 010343878396 | eBay


----------

